# Why arent the 50mg's being released anymore (pleas help bantam1)



## pullindrag (Aug 12, 2005)

I went to academy today to get another 50mg and the guy there told me that they arent sending out any more 50 mgs because they are being redesigned. I havent heard of this but maybe he knows something I dont. If they are when are the new ones going to come out. If it is going to be a while I guess I will have to break down and spend 350 for a core.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

pullindrag said:


> I went to academy today to get another 50mg and the guy there told me that they arent sending out any more 50 mgs because they are being redesigned. I havent heard of this but maybe he knows something I dont. If they are when are the new ones going to come out. If it is going to be a while I guess I will have to break down and spend 350 for a core.


You received some incorrect info. Academy (and everyone else) are still ordering and receiving 50mg's.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Benny is correct. The 50MG is still in production with no plans of changing it.


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

Something is going on with the MG50. I have been in 5 Academy stores in the past 2 weeks and they all have the MG50 @ $199.99 closeout special. 

There is really no reason for Shimano to keep the old school (non HEG) MG50 since they now have the Core. 

Next they need to rework the old tired Calais line. 

Then we can sit back and wait for the 3.6 oz. Titanium version of the CU200E7 with a list price of $2,999.99.


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Benny is correct. The 50MG is still in production with no plans of changing it.


Good, I have 4 MG50s and they are still my favorite, even after using a Core and an E7.


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

never listen to the guy in there....


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

mike, which academy have you been to that have the mg's?? ive been to all the ones in houston and i havent found one i bought the last one when the special was first posted and i want another one but i have yet to find one anywhere


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

I was at the Tomball Academy yesterday looking for a 50 mg and he said that he has not seen one in over a month in thier store?????????


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It sounds like Benny needs to get Academy to place an order to restock them


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

well in that case all the academy's in houston should place orders also


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

I love my 50mg and wouldn't trade it for the core honestly. The size is perfect and everything works flawlessly.



Bantam1 said:


> It sounds like Benny needs to get Academy to place an order to restock them


If you can get him to stop playing with his nintendo Wii, I need to get one so I can kick his butt online just like in Call of Duty 4 :tongue:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well he is probably running around doing prebook orders after ICAST. I'm sure he's looking into it.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

I think we should have a thread called "what's Benny doing today". :rotfl:

BTW, I was at the Sugar Land Academy last night and they have plenty of 50's and new Curado's.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Benny actually likes to race people on the road. I know. Too bad he beat me. Next time I dont think so. Never seen Team Shimano fly so fast!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well after being followed home from the bar a few weeks ago he decided to drive like he is doing presidential escort. Then he can see if he is being followed much easier.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Well after being followed home from the bar a few weeks ago he decided to drive like he is doing presidential escort. Then he can see if he is being followed much easier.


lol, with his new truck he could easily lose someone offroad. that truck is freakin clean


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Here you can see Benny prepping for his next race


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Dan,
Nissan's gone.

Big Ford in the stable now.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Ninja Benny. You never know where he is.......and truthfully, even he doesn't know.



Hey Swa, you wouldn't happen to be in the CC/Rockport area today would you? I'm down here staying for a couple days and been nailing some reds.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

let's go said:


> Ninja Benny. You never know where he is.......and truthfully, even he doesn't know.
> 
> Hey Swa, you wouldn't happen to be in the CC/Rockport area today would you? I'm down here staying for a couple days and been nailing some reds.


Nope..locked in the office today and about to grow webbed feet and gills.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Finally went back to the good Blue Oval? Its about time!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Benny said:


> Dan,
> Nissan's gone.
> 
> Big Ford in the stable now.


Dang Benny! How do I get your job so I can afford one?


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Matt,
They are practically paying you to take them off the lot right now. 

Go getcha some.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Rod and reel repair doesn't pay that good...yet.
If they'll make the monthly payments I'll cover the diesel and insurance.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

MattK said:


> Rod and reel repair doesn't pay that good...yet.
> If they'll make the monthly payments I'll cover the diesel and insurance.


I really couldn't pass it up, I mean it's an 08 with the 6.4 turbo, ranch hand front bumper, bed liner, custom wheels and 35" tires...complete with barbed wire pin striping...and you have to have barbed wire pin striping. My ******* is showing.....again.

I'm going to call it my Hummer recovery vehicle.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Benny said:


> ...complete with barbed wire pin striping...and you have to have barbed wire pin striping. My ******* is showing.....again...


Now all you need is some bullet hole stickers on the tailgate and it will be complete.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dude barbed wire pinstriping is a must on a "ranch" vehicle liek that. Now you just need some bull horns on the hood...


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> Dude barbed wire pinstriping is a must on a "ranch" vehicle liek that. Now you just need some bull horns on the hood...


I'm thinking of just strapping a live steer to the hood and be done with it.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Definitely need some of these hangin' in the back.

They should complement the pin stripping well.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

So I see you pulled the trigger. Sweet ride amigo.

Drive that bad boy out to Evans' house this Sunday so I can see it. You and the red-headed Wii fiend gonna' make it?


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Te.jas.on said:


> So I see you pulled the trigger. Sweet ride amigo.
> 
> Drive that bad boy out to Evans' house this Sunday so I can see it. You and the red-headed Wii fiend gonna' make it?


Nope...gotta get her dirty on the ranch. (the truck, not the redhead)


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Benny said:


> (the truck, not the redhead)




So she'll be at home honing her bowling skills? We might head up there if her and the Drakester want to ride with us.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Benny said:


> I'm thinking of just strapping a live steer to the hood and be done with it.


You're required to have a mullet to do that, and some old school original budweiser in the center console haha


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't forget to wear your wife beater shirt too


----------

